# 08/08 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Orton & Mahal Set to Collide in Non-Title Grudge Match



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

> The next chapter in the heated rivalry between Randy Orton and WWE Champion Jinder Mahal will be written tonight on SmackDown LIVE, when the two square off in a non-title grudge match. The Viper will be looking for payback after suffering defeat inside the Punjabi Prison at WWE Battleground. With both men preparing for huge battles at SummerSlam, who will get the all-important momentum heading into The Biggest Event of the Summer? Find out on SmackDown LIVE, tonight at 8/7 C on USA Network!











*Orton and Mahal collide in non-title Grudge Match*​


> WWE Champion Jinder Mahal and Randy Orton will collide tonight on SmackDown LIVE in a non-title grudge match. The rivalry between the two Superstars had been largely silent since their last meeting at WWE Battleground, when The Modern-Day Maharaja escaped the Punjabi Prison to retain his title, thanks to an assist from The Great Khali, who held Orton inside the massive structure.
> 
> Many thought their rivalry would be put on the back burner with both men focusing on separate matches at SummerSlam — Orton with Rusev and Mahal defending his title against Shinsuke Nakamura. These fierce rivals will clash again on SmackDown LIVE, however. Will the score be settled, or will one of the most intense rivalries in WWE continue on? Find out on SmackDown LIVE, tonight at 8/7 C on USA Network!











*Shane McMahon to explain SummerSlam rules of engagement to Styles and Owens*​


> Last week’s United States Championship match ended in controversy, when the official missed Kevin Owens clearly getting his shoulder off the mat before the three-count, due to being hit in the eye moments earlier.
> 
> A furious Owens confronted SmackDown LIVE Commissioner Shane McMahon and General Manager Daniel Bryan, shoving the official and demanding a rematch with a fair official. Bryan granted Owens’ wish, but appointed McMahon as the special guest referee for the SummerSlam showdown with AJ Styles, which seemed to incense Owens even more.
> 
> With this rivalry reaching its boiling point, McMahon is laying down the law regarding his role as official at SummerSlam. The Commissioner will clear up any misconceptions either Superstar may have this Tuesday when he dishes out the rules of engagement on SmackDown LIVE.











*Naomi clashes with Ms. Money in the Bank*​


> SmackDown Women’s Champion Naomi continued to assert her dominance over the division last week, forcing Carmella to submit in tag team action.
> 
> Though she’s currently preparing to defend her title against Natalya at SummerSlam, Naomi will have to deal with Ms. Money in the Bank this week on SmackDown LIVE, as Carmella demanded a one-on-one battle.
> 
> Will Naomi put in a repeat performance of last week, or can Carmella weaken the champion and put herself closer to a potential cash-in?











*Will Lana prove herself against Charlotte Flair?*​


> Despite her best intentions, Lana cost her and Tamina a tag team match with Charlotte Flair and Becky Lynch. The Ravishing Russian vowed to make it up to Tamina, announcing her intention to challenge Charlotte Flair.
> 
> Lana’s wish has been granted, as she will take on The Queen on SmackDown. Will she be able to best the genetically superior Superstar, or will Charlotte make quick work of The Ravishing Russian?











*Will Tyler Breeze solve the mystery in return to “Fashion Peaks”?*​


> Tyler Breeze’s search for his missing partner, Fandango, led him down a disturbing path last Tuesday. Prince Pretty’s journey into “Fashion Peaks” went viral, as the search for Fandango got attention from outlets like Entertainment Weekly, TV Guide and even “Twin Peaks” star Kyle MacLachlan.
> 
> Tonight on SmackDown, Breeze is venturing back into the strange world of “Fashion Peaks.” Will he find his missing partner and close the case? Pour yourself a damn fine cup of coffee and tune in to SmackDown LIVE, tonight at 8/7 C on USA Network, to find out!


Source: WWE.com


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Orton and Jinder again fpalm

When will this company learn.................


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

"Non title grudge match"

:WTF

They just had a long series that resulted in a Punjabi Prison Match. Rusev might interfere to remind people there's the build to SummerSlam to think about, but still.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Is there a worst booker award in the Observer Awards?

Road Dogg would coast to victory if there is.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Orton/Mahal again :dead3 the nerve of SmackDown :mj4


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Ah, so this is when Orton gets his win back.

Reminded me of when Edge beat Batista 3 times in a row on PPV, but also had a last non-title grudge match on SD that ended with batista winning


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

I lol'd when I checked WrestlingINC and the news says "Randy Orton Match On SmackDown" when his opponent is the freakin' WWE Champion.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Randy/Jinder again......... I want out already.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Orton/Mahal will probably end up turning into a tag match, adding in Nakamura and Rusev. Unless they save that for next week. Either way, those guys will be involved in some fashion.

Charlotte wasting her time with Lana, but it's better than her not being on the show at all.

More Fashion Peaks. :mark


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

The land of rematches.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Going tonight as well, probably won't be nearly as good as last night lol


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Oh joy, Lana is going to pin Charlotte. GTFO.


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

Already looks another weak show.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Flair Shot said:


> Oh joy, Lana is going to pin Charlotte. GTFO.


Of course she will, Tamina will likely cause some form of interference to help her do that and they'll just continue to waste Charlotte.

Anyway, nothing compelling about this show.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Orton vs Jobber Jinder
Naomi vs Carmella 
Lana in action

And that's why Smackdown is so shit nowadays.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright_Mate said:


> Orton vs Jobber Jinder
> Naomi vs Carmella
> Lana in action
> 
> And that's why Smackdown is so shit nowadays.


It is, did you see RAW last night?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Will Randy Orton finally be able to beat Jinder Mahal?
- Will Shinsuke Nakamura continue his rising momentum after defeating John Cena last week?
- Will Kevin Owens be able to control his anger before his clash with AJ Styles at Summerslam?
- Who does Tyler Breeze believe kidnapped Fandango?
- Will Charlotte Flair squash Lana tonight?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> It is, did you see RAW last night?


Yep, had its moments but pretty boring in parts too.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The state of this shit brand.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Wouldn't be surprised if they went back to recapping Raw on Smackdown at this stage.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

genghis hank said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if they went back to recapping Raw on Smackdown at this stage.


 Recapping Raw would be better than this :draper2


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

God what an awful card..

They have two hours and highlight 3 matches.. And one segment.. The amount of filler in this show is going to be epic


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Only really tuning in for Breezango judging from that preview.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

I can't believe i'm saying this but I hope Orton/Mahal turns into Orton/Nakamura vs Mahal/Rusev because we really don't need another freaking Orton/Mahal match.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

You know, even if Mahal and Orton had great chemistry and had great matches, which they haven't, they would've still faced off far too many times for me to give a crap about another match between the 2.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This looks like a meh show. Looking forward to Breezango though :mark:


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Who the fuck thought it be great idea to do jinder vs Orton again. I won't be so if the crowd is not into this show today


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

sailord said:


> Who the fuck thought it be great idea to do jinder vs Orton again.


This person...


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

One year ago





You can see a slight difference :kurtcry2


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn, we had an epic RAW last night and THIS is how Smackdown wants to sell SummerSlam?

I'll be there so it will be more fun, but I'm gonna go in with low expectations.

So strange how I assumed Smackdown would be the superior show when I was considering going to each show. Times truly change..


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Not sure if I'm gonna bother watching this crap show


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

ORTON VS JINDER AGAIN


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

A show time

:mark


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God Movement said:


> A show time
> 
> :mark


 It is a show... just not a very good one :draper2


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

I'm at the point now where I want AJ to end up On Raw when they do the shakeup ater summerslam and get him off this sinking ship cause Smacdown is just going to get worse with Roadog writing the show.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> I'm at the point now where I want AJ to end up On Raw when they do the shakeup ater summerslam and get him off this sinking ship cause Smacdown is just going to get worse with Roadog writing the show.


 Probably get AJ vs Nakamura on the SD after Summerslam before he's sent to Raw :cudi


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Ace said:


> Probably get AJ vs Nakamura on the SD after Summerslam before he's sent to Raw :cudi


lol with the way WWE been giving big money matches away on tv it would not shock me if they did give away AJ/Nakamura in a 5 star classic 30 min match on a smackdown.:laugh:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

We go from a great smackdown last week right back to Jinder and Orton again.. Fucking Road Dogg.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Also, Lana and Charlotte. What a shit show tonight will be fpalm


----------



## Erramayhem89 (Jul 10, 2017)

SD has the worst roster I've ever seen. It's no wonder it's so shit. If aj wasn't on the show it would seem like impact

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*slips into MST3K Smackdown Viewing Mode"


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hoping for a good show tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Going from a legit dream match back to Jinder and Orton is just super depressing.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They're not teasing Cena/Corbin now are they? fpalm


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Toronto popping legit for Cena? What world are we in?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That dance :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh, the guy with the Roman Sucks shirt is there again with a Cena Sucks shirt this time lol.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

As much as I dislike Cena, glad to see he seems to have no ill effects from that botch last week.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena chants? This is bizaroo world maggle


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

LMAO Nakamura hits hard?

GTFO, Nakamura is soft as fuck now...


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ace said:


> LMAO Nakamura hits hard?
> 
> GTFO, Nakamura is soft as fuck now...


This.. I cringed a bit when he said that..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL at that stupid You Screwed Bret chant. They do realise Cena is not HBK right :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> As much as I dislike Cena, glad to see he seems to have no ill effects from that botch last week.












That's what I was thinking. Cause that looked AWFUL last week.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

New theme for Corbin. Not bad.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

No response.. Not even X-Pac heat.. This is the guy they're seriously going to put the belt on?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I guess they cancelled all the WWE Network shows so they could pay CFO to make even more shitty theme songs, like wtf is that Baron Corbin song lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corbin's new music is crap, why did they change it?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Corbin's new theme is actually pretty good. The one before that was better though.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I like Corbin's new entrance? Damn.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

John going off script again.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Corbin with the mocrophone is just as bad as Bayley the microphone.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

I dig the music part of Corbin's theme but WTF was the intro?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dumpster Fire chants lmfao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Dumpster fire and pointing to a crowd sign... Holy shit... :mark: :mark: :mark:

And the chants.. Cena just buried the fuck out of Corbin


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm not a Cena fan anymore but if he goes against Corbin, then I'm definitely cheering Cena :lol


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't get the new Corbin theme song... old one was fine. Cena's needed a new theme for a decade though lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena :buried Corbin. I marked. Hopefully he loses to Cena at Summerslam too.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Corbin's new music is crap, why did they change it?


 The WWE are more miss than hit with theme songs nowadays. Think there are probably 4 or 5 that I actually like.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Corbin really is a dumpster fire, he sucks


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This segment is a dumpster fire.

Who gives a fuck?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Their match at SS will probably be for the briefcase


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I have absolutely no problem w/ this burial by Cena and hope he brings his shovel over to Jinder :applause


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

JAHN ... heels like to constantly repeat names lol. 

his new music is rank, and skinny fat dumpster fire ... i'll take that lol.


----------



## Cellardoor621 (Apr 2, 2012)

Jesus, Bryan is still maybe the most over person on the roster.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

It really is upsetting that Bryan's career was cut short through injury. Sad.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The burial continues.. Dumpster Fire.. He will never live it down.. This is the beginning of the end of Corbin.. 

THANK GOD


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Finally something interesting :drose


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WHY ARE THEY DOING ORTON/MAHAL AGAIN??? :no: 

My boys the Goonsos.:banderas


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Headliner said:


> WHY ARE THEY DOING ORTON/MAHAL AGAIN??? :no:


Apparently the first 10x didn't bore everyone to death, so creative wants to make sure they finish the job.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

the burying of corbin was as good as the cena suck up speech to nakamura was bad.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Moving the Usos to Smackdown and turning them heel was the best thing for them. They're having the best runs of their careers.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

DAY ONE IS H :lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Roman Reigns is so much more liked as part of the Uso tag team. Not sure why he gets to be on both brands though. *


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm not a Cena fan anymore but if he goes against Corbin, then I'm definitely cheering Cena :lol


THis is how it should happen.

Bell rings, Corbin charges toward Cena and Cena picks up Corbin over his shoulders and delivers the Attitude Adjustment. 1-2-3.

*Winner*: Cena in 0:09 seconds


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Watching the Uso's and checking out.

Rest doesn't seem worth watching.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Their theme song with lyrics

roud roud


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dopest theme in the WWE :dead2

Give these two an album :cudi


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Uso's theme a little more upbeat. It's ok.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Usos theme is fire. Reminds me a bit of GoD theme


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Their theme song with lyrics
> 
> roud roud


 Theme is too good to be something from C$O.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Tye :mark:

Sami :mark:


----------



## Cellardoor621 (Apr 2, 2012)

Zayn is Canadian too? And apparently speaks Arabic...


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

So what do we call this team? Perfect Underdogs? Underground 10's?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Something tells me this will be the best part of the show.

Either this or Breezango.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hey, it's that stranger who appeared in the Being the Elite latest video asking what time it was :grin2:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*The Uso's new theme be like....














*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Here we go with the constant ads again bleh.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Cellardoor621 said:


> Zayn is Canadian too? And apparently speaks Arabic...


Yea, he was born in Quebec and his parents are Syrian immigrants.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

So it's Cena vs Corbin officially now?

They're really doing their best to stink up SummerSlam aren't they?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I knew Tye was gonna tap.:mj4

Did they really bring him to the main roster to be nothing?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

HOLY SHIT AMERICAN ALPHA MENTIONED... I thought they were erased from WWE history


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Of course canadians had to lose in Canada :lmao

Tye :buried


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Lmfao they are writing off Dillinger


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

one of these days the home town hero is going to get a win


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Poor Tye and Sami, but I guess they had to lose cos The Usos needed the win more.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

the_hound said:


> one of these days the home town hero is going to get a win


 When are the WWE back in Florida? :reigns2


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Dirty New Day jumping Uso's from behind


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

New Day is not playing. :mark


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The New Day and The Usos match at SS will be a gem.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok... I'm liking the the rekindling of this feud.. Not bad..


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895078378763501571 record revenue!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fashion peaks, next :mark:


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Therapy said:


> HOLY SHIT AMERICAN ALPHA MENTIONED... I thought they were erased from WWE history


Why would you think that when they've acknowledged the break up multiple times.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Yeah let's have shinsuke talk. Do they want him over?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Breezango getting closer to the truth.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

if someone would have told me The New Day gimmick would still be over 2 years after their debut I would have never believed it.

That pop for the Fashion Files :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Orton vs Jinder Mahal is the main event


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

10 mins before new days shows up, wwe posted this


> WWE‏Verified account @WWE 10m10 minutes ago
> 
> #TheNewDay will put their #SDLive #TagTeamTitles ON THE LINE when they collide with @WWEUsos at #SummerSlam!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yay Fashion Files :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah lets have Nakamura in an interview cause talking is his greatest strength right? idiots.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Everything about Smackdown right now is ass backwards. I couldnt book a shittier show even if I tried. Cena vs Nakamura given away on free tv. Nakamura/Jinder for the wwe title when neither man is ready to be in the mainevent even if I love nakamura. Meanwhile Owens and Aj are about to wrestle for the thousand time at summerslam. I wouldnt watch that match even if it was on smackdown let alone the 2nd biggest show of the year. 

Cena returns and you put him against Baron Corbin of all people. 

Orton/Aj - Wwe title 
Cena/Nakamura - First time ever
Owens/Zayn - Us Title
Rusev/Jinder - Grudge match 
Becky/Cyborg 
Charlotte/Naomi


THAT should be the matches you build for summerslam. Not the clusterfuck trash we have now.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mysteriobiceps said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895078378763501571 record revenue!


 Can't sell out international tapings :lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

the_hound said:


> one of these days the home town hero is going to get a win


Next week's Raw is from Boston. Sasha Banks is from Boston. That's the best chance.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah lets have Nakamura in an interview cause talking is his greatest strength right? idiots.


They gave him Renee who is a pro at handling interviews so I have faith.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Renee looking good af :book


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

we want fashion files, not this baldie boring prick


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Will Jinder get a pop tonight? He's Canadian


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That pop for Renee lol

I guess they pop for everyone who is canadian


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God Orton go the fuck away, i almost fall sleep at the mere sight of him anymore. The guy has done every last fucking thing in the company he can, theres nothing else to do, but he's still here every fucking week.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

They're really gonna do another Orton vs. Jinder match...

and in Toronto of all places?

This will be a beautiful trainwreck.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:mark: FASHION FILES :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Will Jinder get a pop tonight? He's Canadian


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

they came for the free pie


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Free pie...always a reason to stop by!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

:lmao love that they're doing Twin Peaks.


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

Like always WWE clearly overestimates the number of people that are in a crossover audience.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

LMFAO


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

We could have longer matches, but nope we need Breeze & Fandango and their BS


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Arn!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Not that I blame him at all if creative is going to spin Orton's wheels yet AGAIN, but Orton already has that familiar checked-out "get me back to my family" look in his eyes and tone again. In fairness, that script was trash though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Double A:mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Arn Anderson appearance :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ahahaha fucking love these two errr i mean Charlotte flairs breasts


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BASED ARN :mark:


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Arn Anderson

:mark


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Arn Anderson lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

ALL HAIL THE BEAUTIFUL QUEEN!!!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Arn Anderson is taking these donuts :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Time for Lana to lose yet another match


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Yep, I watch SD for fashion files, it's brilliant.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This match is gonna be ass.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Double A! Tully Blanchard reference! Charlotte!

That was 6* television right there.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Goddamn Charlotte is looking extra good tonight. kada


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Lol look how dead this thread is. SD is dumpster fire I'm not even watching, might check highlights later or something


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Anal probes?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh god they're seriously gonna stick Charlotte and Becky in an awful pre show tag match against Tamina and Lana aren't they? I remember joking about this being the match shes in weeks ago and what a surprise.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

How is it to be continued? Is there more to the mystery?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> This match is gonna be ass.


Charlotte's carry job here is gonna be so real.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Charlotte's carry job here is gonna be so real.


I think a mop could do better than Lana fpalm


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

I love breezango but these twin peaks make no sense to me as I never watched twin peaks,
why would I?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

good god charlotte


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

This is something Lana needs. but on live tv? oh i dunno.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

It's amazing how Lana went from over as fuck as a killer manager to cringe and hated simply by making her wrestle with an absolute shitty gimmick


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I hate that Lana's ring attire isn't as reveling anymore.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lana looking good in the new gear at least 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Renee, Charlotte, AND LANA!









*


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Charlotte should have won this match in 10 seconds


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Everyone has their opinion on looks, and i know alot on here think Charlotte looks like a goddess or something. But i can't agree with that, i saw her on upupdowndown the other day without makeup and man she looked really rough, i know about 3 or 4 girls who live close to me who looks a thousand times better without makeup. 

Charlotte's looks on WWE are all thanks to about 3 hours of work from makeup artists.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Therapy said:


> It's amazing how Lana went from over as fuck as a killer manager to cringe and hated simply by making her wrestle with an absolute shitty gimmick


That's just wwe for you they are truly good at fucking up good things they have


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Lana can't wrestle for shit but that theme though :trips9


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

The overselling...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I envy the side of the crowd that seen Charlotte's ass :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Was that a "this is awful" chant this quick in?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Therapy said:


> It's amazing how Lana went from over as fuck as a killer manager to cringe and hated simply by making her wrestle with an absolute shitty gimmick




I may be in the minority, but with the way announce team is talking I think they're going the underdog rookie story with Lana. Won't be surprised if she's a champ before the rumble.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Is it just me or Lana tried to eat Charlotte's pussy?

And I think that is why the crowd is thanking her :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

somebody post those ass shots ASAP


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Was that a "this is awful" chant this quick in?


No it was "Thank You Lana" :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

LMFAO, this crowd lol. 

They're going to cheer Jinder tonight and boo Orton, I just fucking know it


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Vince is a spiteful fuck. He still hates the fact that Rusev and Lana are married. So he's making her wrestle(knowing she's no good) and having her lose on purpose. Not cool at all.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh and of course AJ isn't wrestling tonight, all we get is some dumb segment of Shane telling us the rules of a basic 1 on 1 match.


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> LMFAO, this crowd lol.
> 
> They're going to cheer Jinder tonight and boo Orton, I just fucking know it


Jinder is going to get a massive pop. There are are fuck ton of Indians in the Toronto area. A suburb in Toronto called Brampton is what Bradford is to England to put it into context.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Vince is a spiteful fuck. He still hates the fact that Rusev and Lana are married. So he's making her wrestle(knowing she's no good) and having her lose on purpose. Not cool at all.


and having rusev job as well.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Machine Gun Kelly is still a thing?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Therapy said:


> White pop rap is still a thing?


wens2


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

I fucking hate Shane. Hate I say. HATE.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is Shane seriously coming out to tell us the rules of a 1 on 1 match?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

No more face of america?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

So glad Owens got his old graphics back, that Face of America stuff was super trash.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

So Kevin Owens is no longer the Face Of America huh.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol could they make it any more obvious that Owens isn't winning the US Title back? They already took away his Face Of America titantron and he's changed his shirt.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They keep switching things up in everyone's theme/entrance to make up for no pyro. :lol


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Is Shane seriously coming out to tell us the rules of a 1 on 1 match?


Yes, because the crowd wwe universe is thick as two planks


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Scholes18 said:


> Jinder is going to get a massive pop. There are are fuck ton of Indians in the Toronto area. A suburb in Toronto called Brampton is what Bradford is to England to put it into context.


Cool, plus he is actually canadian himself. I hope he does lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Love the dueling chants


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

KO and AJ over AF


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This feud has sucked but both these guys are still over :lol

Neither of them have any momentum.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Skull Crushing Finale said:


> So Kevin Owens is no longer the Face Of America huh.


I doubt they were gonna be able to get away with that in Canada with him being from there...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

KO with the KO :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

AHAHAHAHAHA KEV BURNED THEM BIG TIME


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh shit.. Owens throwing fire on the Montreal Screwjob


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Was that off script? Screwjob mention wow


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This place is forever stuck in 1997.

Loved that heel promo Shawn cut a few years ago where he told them "I think its all time that you guys get on with your lifes".


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Two things;

1) Never in my life did I think I'd see SHANE Mcmahon get the heat for the Montreal screwjob :lmao :lmao

and

2) Owens' next like "But of course......HE deserved it." was BRILLIANT heel work.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

KO GOAting on the mic

"Well, he deserved it" :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ironically enough, that was the best match at WM.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> This place is forever stuck in 1997.


it was only 20 years :wink2:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Shane getting buried here. Geez :lmao


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

THE DOUBLE BIRD ON TV YASSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

lol.. Oh wow.. They dug this match up? :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That network plug :HA


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

In b4 Shane makes it a triple threat with him included.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Shane just got burned "I don't operate like that" Owens then proceeds to show him screwing over Austin as a ref :lmao.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Ha ha wow! KO taking it to them. A KO/Authority feud is what we need


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Continuity!? What is this!?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KO is so great on the mic :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

haha fucking love it


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"You screwed Shane" :ti :ti :ti


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Shane will turn heel


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Shane's gonna win the belt hahahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Thinking about it Shane has always screwed someone over when he's been a special ref, kinda funny he's acting as if he's some trustworthy McMahon who always operates fairly. Wish Owens would have made a highlight reel of everytime he's screwed someone over as a ref.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That was fun, the best KO has looked in a while


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Rosenberg, Otunga and Lawler on the same panel?

:fuckthis


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Rosenberg, Otunga and Lawler on the same panel?
> 
> :fuckthis


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> This place is forever stuck in 1997.
> 
> Loved that heel promo Shawn cut a few years ago where he told them "I think its all time that you guys get on with your lifes".


Everyone has, it's just a troll like chant at this point. People aren't still pissed.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Did someone take Road Dogs pencil away? This Smackdown has actually been solid as fuck so far..


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Well, this feud picked up.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Fun segment.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895089060229783552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895089074662510592


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ended up turning over to SD I was bored lol


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

This smackdown hasn't been boring so far at least to me


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The most charismatic I've ever seen Tamina


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Tamina can't wrestle, whats all this like shes some amazing wrestler and Lana is all looks? Tamina has neither looks or wrestling ability.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i miss elsworth


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

the_hound said:


> i miss elsworth


:gtfo


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Carmella is so NOT over


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I keep forgetting who Naomi is facing at Summerslam. :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Naomi pretty much just ripped off Jeff Hardy with this glow shit, Jeff used to have the same kinda dark blue lighting with green glowing paint all over him.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Carmella is so fine.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ, that arse on Naomi


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

.


----------



## Heel330 (Jul 19, 2017)

Naomi and dat booooootyyyyy


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Carmella is so NOT over


SO basically just another day at the office.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I hate those stupid kicks Naomi does.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Y'all realize we're probably getting KO - Shane at Mania if they don't pay this off at SS, right?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That pop for Ellsworth :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh god.. the_hound you got your way..

I hate you!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

"X has pinned the champion!!!"


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

When Ellsworth is the highlight of a match. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I mean, she could have cash in right there right?

WWE Logic at its finest


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

lol why the fuck isnt she cashing in


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

>Not cashing in


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> I mean, she could have cash in right there right?
> 
> WWE Logic at its finest


Dont ever use logic again.
Just shut and be a good little wwe fan


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Glad Carmella won


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

V-Trigger said:


> >Not cashing in


She was just extremely happy her great friend Ellsworth was back from suspension and completely forgot.












Jk. Yeah, why the fuck did she not cash in.....


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

Lets spam Road Dogg on Twitter with this logic and get insta blocked by him.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

These both shows in Toronto have been really good, I suppose having a great vocal crowd can make anything seem better, but overall both RAW and SD have been really solid building upto SS.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

How can people shit on Bayley's mic work with Tamina around?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ellsworth is funny af :lol


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I love when WWE gives people dumbass nicknames without any reason for them. How the hell is Nakamura a rockstar?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Carmella is so NOT over


That's why they put her with Ellsworth.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Speaking of Dolph, did he die?


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Nakamura sounds like a gay hair stylist to be honest


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Nak's English ain't bad after all


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Speaking of Dolph, did he die?


Just chilling with Luke Harper and Rowan in the house of horrors.


----------



## Heel330 (Jul 19, 2017)

Nattie's face looks like it's half plastic or something. Dunno if that's make up or what.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Can't wait for this grudge match between Orton and Mahal.

-Said nobody ever.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> Speaking of Dolph, did he die?


It sucks, he hasn't been given anything new. Didn't even get to be on the show in his hometown last week.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

floor lights look cool for jinder


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Biggest pop Jinder has ever had


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dolph i would assume is taking a much needed break, much like what Orton should do. Some of these guys thats been here for over a decade need to just go away every once in a while to refresh their battery's and let people get a break from them. Hopefully he comes back in a few months with a new look and rejuvenated.


----------



## Heel330 (Jul 19, 2017)

Y'all are gonna hate on me but I like Jinder.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

These "Maharaja" Chants during the match are gonna be glorious.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> It sucks, he hasn't been given anything new. Didn't even get to be on the show in his hometown last week.


It's so weird cause Dolph was not only on the Summerslam card last year, but he was competing for the WWE title, against Ambrose. He won't even be on this years card. Sucks that creative has nothing for him.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Speaking of Dolph, did he die?


Yep.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Heel330 said:


> Y'all are gonna hate on me but I like Jinder.


14 posts
Just joined last month
Likes Jinder

Yeah.. You're not exactly wrong


----------



## Heel330 (Jul 19, 2017)

I swear they said "from Porkchop, India" just now.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Jinder is legit sporting better traps than a few IFBB competitors.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

oh, canada


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Heel330 said:


> Y'all are gonna hate on me but I like Jinder.


Nah, man. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion on certain wrestlers. I'm not a fan of the guy(his theme songs is lit though) but I ain't judging ya.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Someone saying Corbin cashes in tonight and Cena/Corbin is for the title instead of Jinder/Nakamura. That's so weird that I could see it happening


----------



## Heel330 (Jul 19, 2017)

Therapy said:


> 14 posts
> Just joined last month
> Likes Jinder
> 
> Yeah.. You're not exactly wrong


Thanks for being what I expected buddy.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I like Jinder too.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

I heard Ziggler is getting drafted to NXT in the next superstar shake up, could just be bs made by dirtsheets but I'd love to hear his opinion on the idea.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Heel330 said:


> Thanks for being what I expected buddy.


It was good natured. No worries.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya know Jinder you are a heel but you don't have to have the stereotypical angry evil foreigner face on 24/7. It like he thinks "I'm a heel i'm supposed to be mad at all times".


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

After this, no more fucking Jinder/Orton matches.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

I dont know for sure if I like Jinder or not

But I do know I hate Orton


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I was just looking at the photos from when I met 3MB in 2013 and damn Jinder looks so different. And I just don't mean the body size, even his face is different, his nose is bigger and everything :lol


----------



## Heel330 (Jul 19, 2017)

Therapy said:


> It was good natured. No worries.


No, I got it I was just continuing the rib fella!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895097758776004609

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895097966503104514


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol At the monitor no selling


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

The edge of that monitor is gonna hurt.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

"The Maharaja is super over, Maggle!!!"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Match is more hyped than all 3 of their other matches combined.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I tune into the final minutes of Smackdown, and there is a random Orton VS Jinder match? WTH?


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I tune into the final minutes of Smackdown, and there is a random Orton VS Jinder match? WTH?


stop moaning its only their first one on tv this month. of august :wink2:


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Damn. Jinder got some serious knee braces.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I love the Toronto crowd


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

God I fucking hate the wrestler standing stupidly watching a monitor hanging from the ceiling in some random backstage room specifically made for a wrestler to stand by stupidly watching a monitor hanging from the ceiling

Why wouldn't they be in a chair watching a big TV instead in a cozy room?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> I love the Toronto crowd




They saved us from Shitdown this week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm sure this is their blow off match so I guess they're making it good!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Giant Khali.. Oh JBL.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Randy just stiffed his face after the stiff knee to the face 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn. Nice RKO outta nowhere spot.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck hometown wins

-Vince


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dammit Randy why couldn't you have done that when the title was on the line? :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Really good tv match from those two.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

both champs taking Ls 2 weeks before Summerslam. lol road "wins and losses don't matter" dogg


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, we found out what we always knew: Mahal was going to geat beat if he didn't had assistance


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Nice seeing Orton get some retribution.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pretty crap way to end the show.:sad:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rusev outta nowhere! :mark At the last minute. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I love how Rusev attacked Orton......................... As the show ends


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The way they just squeezed that Rusev attack in at the last minute.:done


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ah there it is, its cannon fodder time for orton poor rusev


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

That was an awkward ending :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Rusev fuck yeah brotha. Randy can you PLEASE put him over?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Pretty decent, physical match between the two. Albeit Orton needed a win at some point not sure why you couldn't just take a countout or dq spot to protect Jinder though. Jinder always zips his stuff in but he really smoked Orton on that knee :maury :maury :maury


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

X has just pinned the champion!!!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Pretty decent, physical match between the two. Albeit Orton needed a win at some point not sure why you couldn't just take a countout or dq spot to protect Jinder though. Jinder always zips his stuff in but he really smoked Orton on that knee :maury :maury :maury




I think Orton got him back from that "DDT" off the ropes that he does. He didn't even DDT him, he slammed his face off the ground lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

do the wwe really think people are going to sign up to the network cause orton got floored by Rusev?


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

All I have to say is NJPW World is $1 cheaper a month than WWE Network.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895102111381245952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895103046132224000


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Nakamura better hope his first title defense isn't in Tokyo Japan.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Well, that was a show.

290 posts during the show lol (lower than all 3 hrs of Raw).

40 before the show.

WF interest for the show at an all time low.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ace said:


> 290 posts during the show lol (lower than all 3 hrs of Raw).
> 
> 40 before the show.
> 
> WF interest for the show at an all time low.


Sadly.. This show wasn't bad at all. It had some "eh" moments but I was actually entertained for 2hrs.. I can't complain about this one..


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Jinder hit Randy nice and safe on the shoulder with the knee (they even showed reruns for fucks sake), and the only thing off about the hangman's ddt was him not going through the ropes clean. fpalm


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Seems like less happens on Smackdown Live these days than back when it was Thursday Night Raw Replays.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So Cenas two big matches at the two biggest ppvs This year. Mixed Tag, now Corbin. Cena/Roman better be good..

Owens and Styles only decent feud on SD. Least it has continuity. 

Jinder not one clean win as champion. Beats Orton two ppv in a row. Can't beat Orton on a SD show. Orton wins clean.

Not the biggest Nukumura fan. But at this rate. The Jinder experiment has failed. Try focusing on your immediate audience wwe. Wouldent be against a Nukumura run.

Breezango stuff mildly entertaining. 

Ellsworth is back. Didn't miss him. Helping Carmella to win again. Over Naomi though. So,who,cares. Honestly need to get rid of that toy belt. It's as bad as Cenas spinning belt back in the day. 

Lana v Charlotte. And ppl we're bitching about Alexas in booking . Lana is so bad . She's so green. Send her down to nxt. She's simply not read yet for this level. I wouldent mind seeing Natayla as champion. Alexa, Sasha, Nia may not set the world on fire. But I'll take it over, Naomi Natayla any day. Which is kick off show material. 

It does seem since January this year. SD has declined some what, particularly post mania. It's almost as bad as pre split. When yes it was Thursday Night Raw Recap Shows.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Tonight wasn't honestly that horrible of a show, fun tag dark match between nakamura/styles and owens/corbin.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Looks like Corbin's has his WWE title theme.

Surprised they didn't put Owens in a match just to beat him. 

The Singh Brothers plus Jinder is the gimmick. They'll be there at Summerslam and no, Jinder shouldn't be beating top stars clean on the weekly shows.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Bonaire said:


> Looks like Corbin's has his WWE title theme.
> 
> Surprised they didn't put Owens in a match just to beat him.
> 
> The Singh Brothers plus Jinder is the gimmick. They'll be there at Summerslam and no, Jinder shouldn't be beating top stars clean on the weekly shows.


Then we'll Jinder shouldn't Be WWE champion. He holds the top prize of the company. And your telling me he shouldn't beat top stars clean? He beat Styles few weeks back. What top stars. Beyond Cena and Orton their are none.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

- A better show than I expected and the crowd helped. As a lot of you have said the Rusev attack to run into the Network for the second week in a row is very meh. They'll get some Youtube views rather than network subscriptions. But I guess they'll get bored of that experiment soon, and put this stuff on the actual show. I guess the only other thinking they have is trying to get people to attend live as it may over runetc, but isn't that what dark matches are for.
- There was a thread asking why Cena still gets boo's; his mannerisms in that opening segment just summed up the side of him that really irritates me. In ring fine, he tried to give some wholehearted credibility to Nakamura even if to me it came across a little contrived (no one beats me etc), and the Corbin bit was fine by me. Corbin needed to be more thinking on his feet with a comeback rather than being floored by it. And Corbin has the briefcase so he's fine, as others have said 'dumpster fire' may even give him something he hasn't had since he stuck the tshirt on and the memes died.
- Can I just say, kudos to all responsible for The Uso repackage. Just been great, and the perfect fued for The New Day which I feel can run and run. E&C/Hardys style, throw in a third team as the Dudleys, lots of mileage. Inevitably someone at the will decide to make them switch shows, but hey.
- The Fashion Files still a main reason to watch, and unlike typical WWE they are not milking it dry and letting it slow burn. Funnily enough they have kind of struck upon their own 'Broken' type skits and gimmick while in limbo with actually getting that. Let guys have some freedom and run with stuff and you get stuf you would never have expected to work, grow.
- Lana to give credibility to Tamina I guess is a last throw of the dice, but again, why? Lana should be managing, Tamina should be gone.
- Owens/AJ/Shane was fun, a given really. I liked that they went with the sit down with Nakamura which I feel they need more of in general, but does he genuinely need to be forced to speak?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

So let me get this straight. Orton lost three straight times to Jinder due to outside help but on this week's Smackdown, Jinder shockingly comes out alone to face Orton again and lost clean. WWE logic and their 50/50 booking. This was clearly the WWE's way of giving Orton a win back. 

Naomi wasn't the only Champ to lose during the show. She took a lost to Carmella but because James Ellsworth is back to interfere. Not sure how I feel about Cena clowning on Corbin calling him a "dumpster fire." They had a nice opening promo though and I think Corbin is going over Cena at SS. The best segment was clearly the Styles/Owens/Shane promo. They used continuity (shocker) with clips from the past to remind us why you can't trust a McMahon. Decent show this week and lol at the show ending a little too fast after Rusev attacked Orton.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> Lana v Charlotte. And ppl we're bitching about Alexas in booking.


Lana isn't winning championships. She's a joke in the ring, and she's correctly portrayed that way.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I attended the Smackdown taping and boy it was incredible. 

Only dud was Carmella in the ring! 

Highlight was Jinder being the most over face and me almost getting into a fight with one of Drakes posse. Lol. We talked it out and he told me he has toured with Drake. Also cool to sit within steps of Kumar from Harold and Kumar. 

Fun fun Smackdown. I hope Jinder losing leads to something meaningful in the future, perhaps a sneaky win at SummerSlam? Let's hope so! 

I'll give Smackdown a 9/10!!



Spoiler: big pic


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

That Jinder vs Orton main event was surprisingly good.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Aside from the Arn Anderson cameo, what a god awful show.


----------



## lucytwwe (Aug 9, 2017)

UGH seriously.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

That RKO looked like a stunner.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

The High King said:


> stop moaning its only their first one on tv this month. of august :wink2:


It just reeks of Orton getting his win back after having put Jinder over twice. You shouldn't beat Jinder two weeks before Summerslam.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Luke Harper & The Hype Bros. defeated Aiden English & The Ascension in the opening dark match.









Orton was booed out of the building and Mahal was hailed like the conquering hero. It was incredible to be a part of this.

They had all the Canadians lose.

Crowd was dead for most of 205 Live.

AJ Styles & Shinsuke Nakamura defeated Kevin Owens & Baron Corbin in a tag team Street Fight in the dark main event.



I had fun at both shows, but RAW was better overall.













Passed on the Toronto 3:16, but I couldn't resist The Face Of Canada shirt!

- Vic


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Fast forward to 2:26 and watch the guy with the title belt over his shoulder.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Lol of course all the Canadians lost

Good thing though, the crowd sucked


----------

